# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  H2 Speed, hydrogen race car, Pininfarina S.p.A., Cambiano, Italy

## Airicist

Pininfarina S.p.A. - pininfarina.it/en

Pininfarina on Wikipedia

Mahindra Group, owner of Indian automobile company Mahindra & Mahindra agreed to buy Italian car designer Pininfarina SpA in a deal worth about 168 million euros.

----------


## Airicist

Pinifarina H2 Speed

Published on Mar 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Pininfarina press conference March 1st 2016. Unveiling of H2 Speed concept car, 2016 Geneva Motor Show

Published on Mar 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Pininfarina converts hydrogen into speed"
With its H2 Speed car, shown off here at the Geneva Motor Show, the Italian automotive designer debuts an environmentally friendly race car that uses hydrogen to generate electricity.

by Wayne Cunningham
March 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Pininfarina H2 Speed - world premiere

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> It's name is H2 Speed and it is Pininfarina’s innovative vision of a high performance track car based on revolutionary hydrogen fuel cell technology already subjected to severe track testing by GreenGT, a Franco-Swiss company which has been designing, developing and producing clean, sustainable propulsion systems since 2008. H2 Speed will appeal to passionate people who love speed, performance and innovation and, at the same time, are attracted by the exclusivity typical of a Pininfarina-designed vehicle produced in a limited series. Halfway between a racing prototype and a production supercar, the H2 Speed is the world’s first hydrogen, high performance car.
> 
> For this new styling and research exercise, it has used the hydrogen fuel cell technology developed by its partner GreenGT. The technology is the substantial outcome of a two-year development and testing programme that has embodied the form of the H2 Speed concept. GreenGT proposes ‘Full Hydrogen Power’ technology, a powerful electric-hydrogen fuel cell drive chain. The result is a zero emissions vehicle able to reach 300 km/h (186 mph) by releasing just water vapor into the atmosphere. With a maximum power of 503 horsepower (370 kW), the engine accelerates from 0 to 100 km/h (0-62 mph) in 3.4 seconds. Also notable is the rapid refueling, unknown to traditional electric cars: a full tank of hydrogen can be done in only 3 minutes. H2 Speed eliminates both air and noise pollution. The compressor gives the vehicle’s engine a very special tone, completely different to that of conventional electric cars. So even the noise made by the car is close to the emotion of silence, sounds and hisses that evokes science fiction.

----------

